# Repair parts for 2017 Rogue??



## rhsmary (Mar 1, 2017)

The front bumper & fender on my 2017 got wrecked in a car crash and the body shop tells me Nissan hasn't released replacement parts yet, and won't until April. Really??? I can't be the only person who needs body parts for a new car!


----------

